# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  احتجاب الأمير علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام

## عفاف الهدى

إحتجاب الأمير "دعاء أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام "
>
> دعاء يقيك من الحسد ويقيك من الخوف ويوفقك في كل عمل تنويه
>
> ينصح بقرائته كل يوم فهو مجرب وسترى فيه كل خير خصوصا في الرزق
>
> دعاء الإحتجاب
>
> بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .

----------


## ملكة الملوك

شكرا اختي
حجبنا الله وياج مكن كل مكروه     
تقبلي مروري 
اختك ملكة الملوك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .

----------


## ام الحلوين

>
> بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .



الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو عفاف

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*>
> دعاء الإحتجاب
>
> بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*>
> بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .
*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*>
> بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .
*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

> بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*

----------


## شوق المحبة

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ

 اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ

 اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ

اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ

اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## حكايا الشموع

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## ام الحلوين

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ

اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ
>
> اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ

----------

